# My Road Trip Prayer...



## 1eyefishing (Apr 3, 2017)

... as I posted in another forum, months ago.

Lord, please let my actions serve as an example for those before me.
Please limit the number of individuals to whom I must show the error of their ways by passing them on the right (towing a boat), while they remain in the left lane. 
Please watch over my family, home, and friends while I am gone.
Please return me home safe, sunburned, and exhausted. 
Amen
P. S.- Please let there be fish!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2019)

Bump...
Headed out in the morning again!
Amen again!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

I got sunscreen and I plan on beating you down to the coast tomorrow!!

Amen!!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 20, 2019)

Lord, help me to forgive the reprobates who are fishing tomorrow while I have to work.
Amen.....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 20, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord, help me to forgive the reprobates who are fishing tomorrow while I have to work.
> Amen.....


We’ll be in your neck of the woods this weekend.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 20, 2019)

4HAND said:


> Lord, help me to forgive the reprobates who are fishing tomorrow while I have to work.
> Amen.....



And if you can't forgive, I pray you're not on the radar squad between the Georgia line and the bigwater!


----------



## bany (Mar 21, 2019)

Safe travels 1!


----------



## 4HAND (Mar 21, 2019)

Maybe the wind will lay. Beautiful day today, but windy. Gotta love March.


----------

